# Drill bit Storage. Any idea's



## Handyman

In the process of cleaning up and out my shop I have found 100s of drill bits. I have a few dozen broken sets in busted up cases. So I would like some suggestions on how to store then. I have looked at the plastic fishing bait boxes but it would take way to many. I would like for it to mount on the wall if at all possible. Thanks Handy


----------



## cabinetman

Handyman said:


> In the process of cleaning up and out my shop I have found 100s of drill bits. I have a few dozen broken sets in busted up cases. So I would like some suggestions on how to store then. I have looked at the plastic fishing bait boxes but it would take way to many. I would like for it to mount on the wall if at all possible. Thanks Handy


My suggestion isn't really practical for a wall mount, but I use a plastic tackle box similar to this in the shop, and it's handy to take to the jobsite. The pull out trays are set up for dividers that will accept drill bits. Each pull out has a watertigtht lid. So, A selection can be removed separately to the work area, and be closed up...much better than a cigar box.

This type of storage is available with a wide variety of configurations.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings

*off the wall idea...*

First thing that came to mind was a magnetic knife rack.
Just place them in order by size on the rack which is attached to the side of the drill press,* on the wall*, the inside of the storage cabinet door, wherever....
Ebay has 'em:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=magnetic+knife+racks

I like this idea so much, I'm gonna try it!
BTW I use a small rectangle magnet to hold the drill press key. It has never failed me and it's right above the chuck, so it's real easy to use.


----------



## Handyman

woodnthings said:


> First thing that came to mind was a magnetic knife rack.............


Thanks Woodnthings While I like that idea as well I don't want the drill bit to adsorb the magnetic qualities of the magnetic. Trying to drill through steal with the shavings clinging to the bits just isn't a good thing.



Cabinetman said:


> I use a plastic tackle box] i did look at those at wally world, but they just aren't deep enough. My bit collection goes from Hair size bits to 3/4 step bits that are 9 to 10 inches long. And I would like to keep them close to the drill press.


----------



## Longknife

This is my solution. I have them mounted on the wall near the drill press. The holders are mounted with hinges so they can swing out for easy access of the bits.


----------



## woodnthings

*You are so right!*

We don't need the metal chips clinging to the bit anymore than they already do. :no: They would be nice for Forstners and other wood bits.
Maybe you like the magnetic chuck key holder? Hate to think I came up with nothing useful..... :laughing: bill


----------



## Brink

I keep extra bits in an organizer box, sharpened and sorted by size.

The bits that are at the ready are in a free standing drill index so I can find them fast. When dull, I swap it out with a sharp bit from the box. When I get a bunch of dull bits, I take a morning and sharpen them.

For mounting to a wall, a piece of wood with angled holes, corresponding to the bit size and labeled, would make finding the correct size easy. Putting them in, sharp end first, would eliminate cuts while reaching for a bit.

It would be tedious to make, though. Drill a hole, switch bits, drill a hole, switch bits....on and on.


----------



## Handyman

Brink This is what I did some years back. Great mind think alike. It has worked great for the paddle bits and a few wood rasp. But do to the fact my shop is not totally closed in yet, most of my stuff gets a coat of rust on it. I can do this for the metal bits to but I really want then inclosed for now. i will be working on the shop soon to get it sealed up.

Woodenthings I do like the idea of the magnetic key holder.


----------



## BWSmith

I have sort of an addiction to old metal,latch-a-ble boxes.The square-er corner'd the better.Old big drill motors would be one source(Hilti bxs are great).You know the type....the kind that were produced back in the day before plastic cases.

Anyhow these usually get a bit of tappy tap sheet metal work,then shot with the colour dejour.....and screwed or lagged to wall behind whatever pce of equip its serving.These bxs are procured on the free to mega cheap $$ scale.In alot of cases(ha),they'll even have little hasps for locking......not a small thing on some valuble precision stuff.

Interiors can be remodled with a die grinder(cutting unwanted space deviders away),then wooden blocks affixed in whatever pattern so desired."Right many" of these bxs even have rubber seals around lids.....throw some desicant bags in there and they'll survive even the harshest of environs.Best,BW


----------



## H. A. S.

If you drill metal very often, get a demagnetizer. Just the rotational movement of the bit, magnetizes them over time. Don't want any stray iron bits in your wood project.

My bits are all stored in my Kennedys.


----------



## Handyman

BWSmith
Any chance you would have a picture of one of these boxes?


----------



## Hammer1

I have lots of drill index boxes I keep in drawers but as an old tool collector, I thought you might like this one. The body is wood, just dial in the size you want and out comes that one bit.


----------



## Handyman

Hammer1 I love it. The fact it is real old even makes it better. Any Idea where I can get 3 or 4 of those??


----------



## CPNMike

How about this one from Woodsmith? If it's not big enough you could always modify it to the size you need.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/408/drill-bit-storage.pdf


----------



## Handyman

CPNMike said:


> How about this one from Woodsmith? If it's not big enough you could always modify it to the size you need.
> 
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/408/drill-bit-storage.pdf


Thanks CPNMike That will work. I can make the holders into draws and the bits would be inclosed and out of the damp air. Now i have to get busy.


----------



## DIYandSIMPLIFY

Label mason jars and screw the cap into the underside of a shelf (assuming you have on in your shop already). You can see thru the jars, and the labels make it easier to organize. Just twist off the jar and it goes where u go. No corrosion. Here's the way I organized ALL of my nuts, bolts, screws, etc.

http://diyandsimplify.blogspot.com/2012/02/nuts-and-bolts-organizers-cost-0.html

Best part? Cost me $0

Good luck, handyman


----------



## Pauley

I'm an old aircraft refuel mechanic by trade and I bought a smaller version of this. Still use it today, but really not good for paddle bits or Forster bits...

Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## PPBART

Longknife said:


> This is my solution. I have them mounted on the wall near the drill press. The holders are mounted with hinges so they can swing out for easy access of the bits.


I like that idea, think I'll copy it!


----------



## Cliff

woodnthings said:


> We don't need the metal chips clinging to the bit anymore than they already do.


My sentiments exactly. 
you could build a degausser.
A length of magnet wire coiled - as large in diameter as you please - wopund so it's about an inch thick bundle and taped up well and attached to a cheap ungrounded 120 AC plug 
Yah put a line switch on the hot lead if you want. 


Pass the tool through the ring slowly withdraw it and set the tool on a bench away from the ring before turning it off - and - POOf no more magnet.








If you are really slick you might try using a Leutron Light Dimmer to pulse the current down to zero. That's the way the nice ones work. The Leutron might not take the inrush current of the coil though.

You can buy 'em, on the flea bay for about $50

Don't have you wallet or credit cards any where near these things when they are on. Out of the shop would be my preference. Oh and remove your pacemaker too. 

For the larger machinery use your welder: 
Caveat: Welder has to tolerate being shorted 
1) Wrap part of the machine with coils of stinger cable
2) set for 200 amps AC
3) Short the stinger 
4) Move the coils across the machine
5) Withdraw coils before turning welder off


----------



## 27207

I like mike's link better then mine, but I saw this today. 
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Ezine/Public/FreePlans1.aspx


----------



## Wood85

CPNMike said:


> How about this one from Woodsmith? If it's not big enough you could always modify it to the size you need.
> 
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/408/drill-bit-storage.pdf


This one is amazing! I love it! I'm going to build it!


----------



## STAR

CPNMike said:


> How about this one from Woodsmith? If it's not big enough you could always modify it to the size you need.
> 
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/408/drill-bit-storage.pdf


----------------
I really like that idea. Unfortunately, I have too many drills lying around for that to be practicle. But what I do like is the cleating system and the handles. I have saved that article because I think it could be adapted to my Woodcarving Bench which needs pleanty of attention.

Rather then us hardboard sides I will use clear acrylic so I can see through the sides. I think I will take photos of the build and put some up in a few weeks.

Thanks for sharing

Pete


----------



## SteveEl

I hot glued a short and square cardboard box to a piece of scrap plywood, and in the bottom of the box glued in a scrap of pink foam insulation. Keeps my very small collection from banging around, its free, and it took about 5 minutes, mostly for the gluegun to heat up. But its ugly, doesn't travel well, and lives on an inconvenient shelf between uses. 

PS Forgot to say that the bits stand up.... I drilled rows of holes in the foam for the shanks. At an angle so the longer bits will clear the shelf above when I slide it back home.


----------

